# QLD: Broad beach trip with weather for the worse :(



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys so i asked for 4 days off over the long week end to take my yak and a mates up to the gold coast to flick plastics around near sea world and the harbor just after broad beach in qld. now the weather from home looked amazing and we thought it was going to be 2 lovely days of pure fishing and hopefully hooking up to some nice fish but the weather said different.as we looked at the sky black clouds coming over we checked willys weather and said its blowing over so as it started to come down hard we sat there with the yaks fully equipped and ready then the lighting started so that put an end to the trip as we thought flicking graphite rods around in a lighting storm wasnt such a great idea. so after a 2 hour drive organizing a place to stay and bringing a huge amount of gear it was all for nothing. but we did try!! so we are going to try it again soon as we think there are some good fish in the structure so its worth another go!! but what can you do? safety over anything theres always another day and more fish out there! ill keep yous posted on more trips in the future  tight lines


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Mate that's fishing! Many of us more experienced fishos have pulled the pin on account of bad weather or dangerous surf launch conditions, and that's after a 3 or more hour trip one way!

Safety before all else will see you fishing for years to come. The thought and plans for the next adventure are just as exciting as the first.

Ciao


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

This'll make finally getting on the water twice as sweet. Looking forward to the next report.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

The long game, Hobiehead! Well played.


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Unlucky mate, thats why I love living in Redcliffe peninsula protected bay's and waterways everywhere, and only an hour give and take to gold and sunshine coasts.  good luck next time


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, the weather was a little rough on the long weekend. Better safe though.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks guys! yeah as much as i love fishing and kayaking id rather do it another day then risk harm! plus the beers that good tasted oh so better after knowing fishing was off haha!


----------

